# Heresy has a TeamSpeak Server.



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​



We now have a TS3 server.

I went for a 30 slot option initially which depending on usage can be upgraded very easily.


Click Here to join the server.

It's on IP - 109.70.148.6
Port - 9900

I've added a few rooms to get us started, let me know what other rooms to add for when I get home later. I'm also watching for potential staff to help run the room .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome! I just downloaded "Team Speak" and it looks pretty awesome. Anyone up for some Dawn of War II, eh?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn, and me with my Mac. Lol


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Awesome! I just downloaded "Team Speak" and it looks pretty awesome. Anyone up for some Dawn of War II, eh?


I'm in, add me in steam, sometime 
I think its komanko * scratch head*, if not its one of the two, or Black_spark or Swamphell.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

*w00t*

I'll be on as soon as I get my microphone fixed 

Will post with my steam id and SC2 id when I get home.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome. 
I'll start jumping on there whenever playing Bad Company or TF2, at least, I think.

Name on there will probably usually be 'Trip' or 'Neur0'(or some variation thereof)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Awesome! I just downloaded "Team Speak" and it looks pretty awesome. Anyone up for some Dawn of War II, eh?


Only if you don't mind me spaming Heavy Bolters or Being a chaos jack ass


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm.... I am in, but no one is here? O.O :headbutt:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Jez, you still gunna say we cant talk warhammer (tabletop) in the server? or are you letting any kind of chat go on?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Jez, you still gunna say we cant talk warhammer (tabletop) in the server? or are you letting any kind of chat go on?


Any general 40k chat in there will detract from the forum, if you aren't using it for gaming don't go in.  Obviously 40k chat may crop up as you're gaming but please don't hang around specifically to talk 40k. The forums are here for that.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

the goal isn't to detract from the forums. It's purpose is to supplement it. Give the members another way to interact and enjoy themselves. Just use common sense, basically. why start a conversation with one single other person on TS, when you can get a far larger audience for your topic of conversation on the forums. It's a no-brainer, really. makes sense to me. 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> why start a conversation with one single other person on TS, when you can get a far larger audience for your topic of conversation on the forums.P


Because it is verbal communication that takes place in real time which is likely to get results immediately? IOW, it's more expedient to ask a question by that method rather than waiting for someone to post.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Real life chat on ts isn't indexed by Google, doesn't benefit the forum and doesn't bring more search engine traffic. It's not open to discussion if the service isn't used as intended ill drop it


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Only if you don't mind me spaming Heavy Bolters or Being a chaos jack ass


No problems with that.


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I better stay off it then... Ive never been in a conversation IRT with other gamers that some codex or rule or other such didnt come up... I dont even try to stop it anymore. If I goto the game store I dont plan to talk about the weather. Ill just keep my conversations right here.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

forgive a tech idot, but whats a team speak server?


----------



## jiMiH3ndriX (Feb 13, 2009)

*Good idea!*

Good idea, Jezlad! I downloaded the client and connected this morning - it seemed to work fine for me... once people start using it more, it could really be a great tool for the members.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> forgive a tech idot, but whats a team speak server?


In short, it's a server for Teamspeak. 

For a less sarcastic version, a voice program that allows online gamers to better strategize, sing badly and smacktalk eachother in real-time.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Holy crap I will log into this.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

I have it but i cant connect to the server itself, its telling me there are to many clones, what does this mean? :dunno:


----------

